
Is social networking dead? Nope. We've only just seen the beginning. Here's why - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/04/is_social_netwo.html
======
aston
It seems to me that every pitch for a social networking site is just as good
(or bad) as the next. At the moment, the only clear difference between the
sites is whether it has caught on in a big way or not.

The network effects in play pretty much drown out all of the other, seemingly
important details like theoretical audience size, technical goodness,
aesthetic design, and charisma of the founder.

